# Old Timer Stove History (Midwest Stoves Inc.)



## coaly (Jan 20, 2016)

Using information from The Fisher Stove Story, patents and trademark info I put together some history of Midwest Stoves that made the Old Timer;





 William D. Duncan was a pig farmer from southern IL that had his license to build Fisher Stoves revoked due to making his own Fisher adaptation. He went with Cal Cotton (Idaho and NY fabricator) who also had his license revoked due to making cloned Fisher Stoves. They formed Timberline Stoves LTD. 4-22-1977. It appears Duncan went on his own to form *Old Timer* in March 1978 in his hometown of Mount Vernon IL. (also Joseph I. Beveridge and Bruce S. Hampton on patent) This was called Midwest Stoves Inc.
They patented their own stove that included a Uniflu venting / outlet part that allows a top vent or rear vent with one reversible cover to be flipped over the rear edge for either top or rear outlet. (called the dripless flue collar)
Here is the patent info with inventor names and Midwest Inc. info;
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4261325.html

They did not file for continuation of use and trademark expired 6-18-1985.
http://www.trademarkia.com/old-timer-73167806.html

Uniflu is Trademark #73217608 listed under company name only;
http://www.trademarkia.com/uniflu-73217608.html
They did not file for continuation of use and trademark expired 4-7-1988


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 17, 2017)

Happy I found this thread because in 1984 I purchased a OLD TIMER Beaumont model wood stove, it was a step top stove with dual doors which at that time was amongst the first to offer glass inserts in each door. If I recall correctly it had a 7'' exhaust collar, the stove was levelled via their adjustable round ball screw type levellers at the bottom of the legs, the Beaumont model was amongst the first wood stoves to have side heat shields permitting clearance reductions and to offer heat convection as well as radiation. This was a very high quality stove at the time, compared to the industries average extra thick steel was used at that time with incredibly heavy cast doors, it was an amazingly powerful burner for its size. I remember the first time I removed the baffle plate inside I almost dropped it because it was so heavy. We sold that house 3 years later and the buyer insisted on keeping the stove as part of the house sale.  It is too bad they are no longer in the stove business.


Always loved and enjoyed that stove !


----------



## jbidish (Jul 20, 2017)

Do you by chance know how to get a user manual to an Old Timer woodstove?  I'm an insurance agent and the insurance company is giving my client a difficult time with their clearances... and it's the best looking stove and stove set up I've ever seen... I'm very frustrated and need some help.  Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jul 20, 2017)

Good looking and safe are two separate things. Finding the manual could be a challenge. If the stove is installed according to NFPA 211 rules for unlisted stoves would that satisfy the insurance adjuster? If so, then a certified chimney sweep should be able to verify that the stove was installed correctly and is safe.


----------



## jbidish (Jul 20, 2017)

begreen said:


> Good looking and safe are two separate things. Finding the manual could be a challenge. If the stove is installed according to NFPA 211 rules for unlisted stoves would that satisfy the insurance adjuster? If so, then a certified chimney sweep should be able to verify that the stove was installed correctly and is safe.


thank you!  It is safe as well.  All brick, 1 inch spacer... it was really well done.  I could definitely get a hold of chimney sweep and ask.  Thank you so much!


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2017)

jbidish said:


> I could definitely get a hold of chimney sweep and ask.


Check www.csia.org to find a certified sweep.


----------



## Bob Leone (Dec 16, 2020)

jbidish said:


> Do you by chance know how to get a user manual to an Old Timer woodstove?  I'm an insurance agent and the insurance company is giving my client a difficult time with their clearances... and it's the best looking stove and stove set up I've ever seen... I'm very frustrated and need some help.  Thanks!


Well, actually I do have a user manual for  an Old Timer woodstove.  I have had my old timer since 1979.  Still works wonderfully.  I was putting something away the other day and came across the manual.  There is a page in there about distances from wall etc.  Let me know if you still need it.  I can scan and send.  Send your request to Ironsafeannuities@gmail.com.  I am an insurance agent as well.  Take Care, Bob Leone


----------

